
FriendFeed to add Realtime APIs next week - lurkage
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/10/17/friendfeed-to-add-realtime-apis-next-week/
======
axod
Aren't these things just moving back towards web-chat? Quite funny really.

~~~
mwerty
It's not anonymous this time.

~~~
axod
Um it wasn't last time either...

~~~
mwerty
As I remember, webchat was (is?) anonymous by default.

Friendfeed is not anonymous by default. My point was that subtle changes in
context seem to matter a lot - eg. tumblr vs blogspot. I use tumblr and still
cannot tell you what it does that blogspot does not - blogspot just feels
heavy.

So, even though friendfeed circles back to webchat, it might encourage
entirely different kinds of things since people know each other by default and
even know a bit of the social graph now.

